# Lost in the Woods



## Treestoplow (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi and thanks for such a great site to help us learn about other things we don't know.

I am bidding on a real nice job in
Waterford, CT I have a copy of what they call a contact its states as

Snow Plowing 1'to 3 '
snow plowing 3 to 6 '
Snow plowing 6 to 9 "

Sanding as required : per Application
Side Walks : per Application
Loader for Snow Removal per the Hour

I see others have added a Google Earth Image .I'll try to figure that out later today when I get office help. I am looking for anyone who can help me with the bid. I have heard the first 1 to 3' was about 1100.00 I am not sure where to go from there. I have always plowed by the hour for other company's per the hour. Thanks in advace for any help . The Tree Guy​


----------



## Treestoplow (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm going to try to get there and do some rough messurements on all the plowable areas and Side walks. I have 2 plows a Sander and 2 Bob cats.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

How often do you get 1-3' of snow? 3-6'? 
And no plowing under 6"?


----------



## Treestoplow (Nov 4, 2013)

We will get 1/3 a dozen times 3/6 maybe 6/8 times and over 6 could be 5/6 times. Thats just a guess from past winters but we are real low on water in all forms so I am thinking we may get hamered.


----------



## Treestoplow (Nov 4, 2013)

No plowing under 1 inch


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Try www.findlotsize.com. It will allow you to measure the lot from the website. And be careful about posting address on where your bidding. Everyone else in Waterford can bid it now and they know to bid less than $1100.


----------



## Treestoplow (Nov 4, 2013)

I am not sure if you charge say 1000.00 for first 1 to 3" then what is the adjustment for 3 to 6" and then 6 to 9" ? I am sure I can figure the shoveling of walks. But not sure what you charge for a Load of Sand spread maybe 2 1/2 yard sander ?


----------



## Treestoplow (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the help everyone


----------



## Treestoplow (Nov 4, 2013)

The plowing is about 3.5 acres


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

This pricing by the amount is ********. It costs me the same, more or less, to plow each time. So, how is it that I should give a price of XX for 1-3, then XX for 3-5, then XX for 5-7, bla bla...
That just makes things complicated for no reason.
I try to explain that the fairest way is to choose a trigger, then I will charge per push. If it snows 30", well, we can adjust the trigger for those events, but if we have a 3" trigger, and it snows 7", I will be there 2x, and I will charge 2x...

To the Tree Guy, Like I say to all; Try to be @ or above $100 an hour for a 3/4 ton pushing an 8'6" or bigger plow. Bobcats, I personally would charge by the blade width...$100 up to say 9', and $20 per hour per foot after.
But that's just me..I don't own a bobcat..


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Treestoplow;1660140 said:


> Hi and thanks for such a great site to help us learn about other things we don't know.
> 
> I am bidding on a real nice job in
> Waterford, CT I have a copy of what they call a contact its states as
> ...


Hey Tree welcome,

Another factor you need to look at is what type of business it is, if this is like BJ's then your in for a heck of pita during storms, people coming in and out during business hours even during heavy snow storms.

And then there is the slip and falls for those types of stores, they are above average for claims. 
Walmart in lisbon a few years ago, a guy I know, just got done plowing it and salting it, was sitting in his truck taking a break. He watched a woman come out, look both ways, take one step and down she went. Her fault but he still got sued.
And that is why I don't touch them because of that.
I'm pretty they won the suit, but still had to go thru the bull.

Now having said that;

Loader prices vary depending on what you have, ranging in price from $100 to $200 per hour.

A rough est at your starting price of $1,100.

1-3 1,100
4-6 add another 500 to 1,000 
7-9 add another 500 to 1,000

1,000 for Every 1-3 inches over 9"

It all depends on how much work your doing every 3 inches and how long it will take you.

Break your sidewalks down to a hourly rate so If it takes 2 hours to do sidewalks 3x your cost. 
So if it costs you $100 in laber and matierals then charge them $300.

Salting, how much matieral you will use, times 3 again.

Mind you this is all rough estimates.

But remember it is a business, you just can't go in and clear the roads and then come back and clean up the parking lots.

Your best bet is to have a crew onsite during all storms to keep clearing snow.

Good Luck in getting it.


----------



## Treestoplow (Nov 4, 2013)

I am getting this figured out. I want to thank you guys for the help.We may get snow next week so I got to get my numbers in. I'll let you know how that goes. Be safe out there. Life's to Short...


----------



## Treestoplow (Nov 4, 2013)

Just Dropped off bid keep ya posted, thanks for the help.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Goldpro just lowballed you on it.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

grandview;1667048 said:


> Goldpro just lowballed you on it.


Thx for not letting us down.


----------



## Treestoplow (Nov 4, 2013)

Who is Gold Pro ? How do you know this fact ?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

It was an inside joke. Don't worry, I didn't quite get it either.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Treestoplow;1667883 said:


> Who is Gold Pro ? How do you know this fact ?


He's out of Southbury Ct, he and Grandview face off time to time and it's all in good fun.


----------

